# Milani or NYX dupes for these MAC e/s



## noahlowryfan (Mar 12, 2008)

Eyepopping
Humid
Wondergrass
Carbon
Phloof!
Pink Venus
Sushi Flower
Passionate
Cloudburst
Petalescent
Rose Blanc
Next to Nothing
Satin Taupe
Showstopper
Smoking
Saturnal
Cosmic
Firespot
Cranberry
Claire de Lune
Parrot
Atlantic Blue (Pro)
Bio-Green (Pro)
Bright Sunshine (Pro)
Shroom
Newly Minted
Ricepaper


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 12, 2008)

this thread should help
http://specktra.net/f267/milani-mac-...valents-56560/


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 12, 2008)

that thread only help a little. they don't even have some shades that i am looking for.


----------



## alehoney (Mar 12, 2008)

Mermaid green NYX is pretty close to Humid


----------



## alehoney (Mar 12, 2008)

and for parrot NYX ocean check out this thread i posted some similar swatches http://specktra.net/f217/parrot-similar-swatches-87591/


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't think you'll find dupes for a lot of the shades you listed.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 12, 2008)

Milani Clover= MAC Humid
Milani Taffy = MAC Pink Venus
NYX Rust = MAC Cranberry
NYX High light  = MAC Rose Blanc
NYX Ocean = MAC Parrot
NYX Black = MAC Carbon

there are a few MAC dupes that you're looking for but aren't from NYX or Milani. such as:

Maybelline Silken Taupe = MAC Satin Taupe
Prestige e/s Love = MAC Sushi flower
Jane Magic Mushroom = MAC Shroom

most of those I found on Speckta, an for the last few I found at
Nessasarymakeup.com: Eyeshadow Knockoffs


----------



## mreichert (Mar 12, 2008)

You will find dupes for most of those- but, your best bet is to go to an Ulta store to see them in person. Let me pull out my NYX shadows and see what dupes I can think of for them...


----------



## MadchenRogue (Mar 28, 2008)

MAC ---------------------------------------NYX

Passionate --------------------------Sunrise/Tropical
Juxt------------------------------------Luster
Ricepaper-------------------------Frosted Flake
Satin taupe-----------------------Toffee


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 2, 2008)

does anyone know the link to a site that has MAC dupes for drugstore brands?


----------

